# tearing an 02A/O2A tranny down to its sub assemblies



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

OhioBenz said:


> thanks for all the work!!!
> I have at least 2 of these to do... Done 020 without any probs or major special tools so this looks relatively easy
> 
> 
> ...


Good Stuff in that link
A link to guide on transmission tear down and reassembly: http://www.vwmotorsport.com/vwtech/gears/mt_02A_overhaul.pdf

here is a link to my photo album with the full size pictures: http://share.shutterfly.com/share/r...ZtXDdy5ashy&imageIndex=0&fid=b4943663045f5585


Step 1: remove tranny oil before beginning








Step 2: remove output flanges with bolt from tranny case(threaded all the down shaft)
























Step 3 remove shift tower and bottom cap/guide. remove 13mm bolts and then heat the area around the sealant with a torch(propane) and then smack with a piece of wood and hammer the cap and shift tower from the side to spin them. There are indents on the cap and tower to do this








It should be noted that when switching shift towers that there are differances to note. The G60 and later VR6 shift towers have differnt thickness shafts and when swapping them you need to swap out the bottom cap/guide:








































Step 4: Remove all the 13mm bolts and nuts inside the bell housing area








Step 5: remove the 5th gear cover. and then you will need to remove the 5th gear syncro/hub assebmly with a gear puller. then you will need to pull the 5th gear off. Make certain you do not press on the end of the shaft directly. I screw in an allen bolt to center the gear puller

















I have had to grind the prongs on the gear puller to fit between the case and the 5th gear. This one is from sears and I have not chipped a tooth yet on 5th gear but I've seen a VW tech chip some teeth before using the actual VW tool








Pulling the 5th gear:
I pulled my DZSL SLC's 5th gear last night and it was easy but I've done it several times now. Last night I modified my craftsman gear puller a little more and I think I have made it very simple to do everytime now. Also I will add that I applied heat with a heat gun for a few minutes after I had the gear puller in place and ready to crank away. 
























Step 6: remove the shift linkage pivot points 2 on top and 2 on the bottom

















Step 7 remove the reverse bolts. the 1st is on the bottom almost in between the linkage pivot points and the other it inside the 5th gear end case








Step 8 remove all the 13mm bolts on the differential end of the case 








Step 9 take a block of wood and hammer and separate the case halfs and lift the case off








Step 10:Lift away the sfift linkage assembly








Step 11:Unbolt the reverse linkage and remove the reverse shaft








Step 12: lift out the input shaft








step 13 lift out the pinion shaft and now the diff and now you have completed taking your tranny apart or at least down to the sub assemblies







[/
Drilling out rivot heads









now pounding them out (I should have just used an air hammer







I've done this twice now and not thought of it until a tech recomended it







)








3rd gear syncro is destroyed and the syncronizer hub dropped a catch(dog)








the left overs of the 3rd gear syncro and hub








This is not enough info to properly install a LSD because there is shimming/back spacing involved due to the installation of new bearings and races but it should give you an idea of what is involved. I'm a little concerned about showing hwat I did as I don't want to be hounded with questions but I guess I'm a glutten for punishment

_Modified by G60ING at 2:08 PM 3-21-2004_

_Modified by G60ING at 2:10 PM 3-21-2004_

_Modified by G60ING at 7:49 PM 11-11-2007_

_Modified by G60ING at 7:51 PM 11-11-2007_

_Modified by G60ING at 7:59 PM 11-11-2007_

_Modified by G60ING at 8:00 PM 11-11-2007_

_Modified by G60ING at 8:16 PM 11-11-2007_


_Modified by G60ING at 8:19 PM 11-11-2007_


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: tearing an 02A/O2A tranny down to its sub assemblies (G60ING)*

I should mention that I used pics from tearing apart 2 different G60 trannys


----------



## groesche (Dec 18, 2000)

*Re: tearing an 02A/O2A tranny down to its sub assemblies (G60ING)*

WOW







I almost want to take mine apart and overhaul it. Can I blame you if I can't get it back together


----------



## 1.8TsyncroB3 (Mar 7, 2001)

*Re: tearing an 02A/O2A tranny down to its sub assemblies (G60ING)*

Any special clearance or backlash checks that need to be done during re-assembly?
I've got three gearboxes to go through and need some insight into whats needed for parts or tooling. Thiis post has helped. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: tearing an 02A/O2A tranny down to its sub assemblies (1.8TsyncroB3)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Any special clearance or backlash checks that need to be done during re-assembly?
I've got three gearboxes to go through and need some insight into whats needed for parts or tooling. Thiis post has helped. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​Yes you need to be concerned with the preloads on the bearings. I do not know how to do this as I leave that to my tranny guy. But that is what determines the amount of noise from the tranny after final assembly and also how long the bearings will last


----------



## 1.8TsyncroB3 (Mar 7, 2001)

*Re: tearing an 02A/O2A tranny down to its sub assemblies (G60ING)*

If you get a chance to photo document the checks and re-assembly, it would be a nice finishing touch to this thread! Time to start negociating with your tranny guy!


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: tearing an 02A/O2A tranny down to its sub assemblies (1.8TsyncroB3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8TsyncroB3* »_If you get a chance to photo document the checks and re-assembly, it would be a nice finishing touch to this thread! Time to start negociating with your tranny guy!

Its not overly difficult but it does require patience, tools and knowledge. Sorry I won't be providing these pics


----------



## SLC4EVER (Oct 7, 1999)

*Re: tearing an 02A/O2A tranny down to its sub assemblies (G60ING)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60ING* »_Its not overly difficult but it does require patience, tools and knowledge. Sorry I won't be providing these pics

About $800 in tools just to get you in the door....ask me how I know.









That's just for the VW specific tools that are a must have. The VAG 1582 is under $100, it's the attachments that are BIG $$$. 
To buy every tool (about 50) in the Bentley manual tranny section is about $2500-$3000.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: tearing an 02A/O2A tranny down to its sub assemblies (SLC4EVER)*

the vag tool for removing 5th gear chipped a couple teeth on one of my G60 5th gears when my sear gear puller ground down on the bench grinder down it with out chips


----------



## SLC4EVER (Oct 7, 1999)

*Re: tearing an 02A/O2A tranny down to its sub assemblies (G60ING)*

Position is key. Funny though, I did the same thing with my ground down puller. Need to make sure the jaws are spread apart enough so that the "hook" lays flat under the gear if not a little turned up. When it starts to pull, the tension starts to change the angle at which it grabs the gear more towards the end of the gear tooth and ends up chipping it off. Good thing the 6-speed kit came with a new shorter 5th.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: tearing an 02A/O2A tranny down to its sub assemblies (SLC4EVER)*

man I really want to make 5th .838 and 6th .717 don't mention things like:

_Quote, originally posted by *SLC4EVER* »_Good thing the 6-speed kit came with a new shorter 5th.









I need to finish school and get a good job before I do that


----------



## pimpshignitty (Nov 27, 2001)

*Re: tearing an 02A/O2A tranny down to its sub assemblies (SLC4EVER)*

You can also be a cheap ass and remove 5th gear with an air hammer on the shaft and a prybar under the gear. Takes about 5 seconds and costs about $40 for the air hammer. You can just thread a bolt into the shaft so you don't screw it up. A Porche tech showed me that one (kinda scary huh?).


----------



## SLC4EVER (Oct 7, 1999)

*Re: tearing an 02A/O2A tranny down to its sub assemblies (pimpshignitty)*


----------



## Ron P (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: tearing an 02A/O2A tranny down to its sub assemblies (G60ING)*

And just why isn't this in the FAQ thread? Hmmm???
(nice work, thanks)
Ron


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: tearing an 02A/O2A tranny down to its sub assemblies (Ron P)*

because if we make it too easy people will be tearing aprt their trannys and then wondering how to reassemble them.





















I don't mind helping to a dregree but soome people should not be allowed to pick up tools and use them.


----------



## QuickDub (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: tearing an 02A/O2A tranny down to its sub assemblies (G60ING)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60ING* »_because if we make it too easy people will be tearing aprt their trannys and then wondering how to reassemble them.





















I don't mind helping to a dregree but soome people should not be allowed to pick up tools and use them.









HAHA VERY true... 
GREAT thread... The pictures are very helpful. Is there some kind of manual that goes into the details of this procedure? Bently doesn't even go into the transmission for MKIV's ... I would like to know how to check all the preloads and clearances.. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif














Great thread.. thanks alot.


----------



## SLC4EVER (Oct 7, 1999)

*Re: tearing an 02A/O2A tranny down to its sub assemblies (QuickDub)*

Bentley for the Corrado's does. Read all the "Caution" and "Note" statements very carefully. Some of them are kind of confusing.


----------



## Drivbiwire (Jan 18, 2000)

*Re: tearing an 02A/O2A tranny down to its sub assemblies (SLC4EVER)*

When pulling the 5th gear, Heat the gear with an electric heat gun till the gear is around 200F, this expands it and quite possibly the gear will simply slide off the shaft with little to no effort. Installation is the same, heat and it drops right on! Those that have tried it without heating sometimes end up chipping a tooth regardless of the quality of puller used.
To determine the temp simply get an infared thermometer from Sears or an auto parts store.
Measuring pre-load is simple...sort of. Install the bearing race WITHOUT a shim. put the cast together with a few bolts and measure the in and out play on the shaft being shimmed. Measure off the amount of play and determine how much to take it all up then add extra per the Bentley manual to place a load on the bearing, this prevents the bearing from walking side to side and keeps uniform pressure on shaft keeping it cenetered in the case. Pull the bearing race out and install the oversize shim then reinstall the bearing race, pre-load is now set.
All you really need to do this is a simple dial indicator and a holding block of some sort. Notto mention a bunch of shims or if you have the patience, just order them as you need them.
Great write up!
DB


----------



## evolveVW (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: tearing an 02A/O2A tranny down to its sub assemblies (G60ING)*

I wish the 020 came apart like that.. would have made it a little easier but the pinion shaft is bolted to the case under first gear. I will be taking an 02A apart soon to prep it for LSD install but am leaving the preloads to a pro. Good info.


----------



## Dumitru (Dec 23, 2002)

*Re: tearing an 02A/O2A tranny down to its sub assemblies (evolveVW)*

Do you know the bearing preload in milimetres and the final turning torque required? Should be in the Bentley...
thanks
D


----------



## DubGray1.8T (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: tearing an 02A/O2A tranny down to its sub assemblies (Dumitru)*

In the very last pic it looks like that tranny had some neglect by the amount of fluid stain on the case.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: tearing an 02A/O2A tranny down to its sub assemblies (DubGray1.8T)*

just a typical tranny after 120K miles of original oil. use a little solvent and the case cleans right up. BTW there were about 3 different transmissions used for the photos from various tear downs


----------



## DubGray1.8T (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: tearing an 02A/O2A tranny down to its sub assemblies (G60ING)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60ING* »_just a typical tranny after 120K miles of original oil. use a little solvent and the case cleans right up. BTW there were about 3 different transmissions used for the photos from various tear downs

Hey you had any problems with bustin third up? I am tearing the teeth of the gear.


----------



## T99inFL (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: tearing an 02A/O2A tranny down to its sub assemblies (G60ING)*

G60ING:
A little off topic...Do any of your pictures show where the speedometer sensor is located?


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: tearing an 02A/O2A tranny down to its sub assemblies (T99inFL)*

on 02A and 02J trannies it would thread on to the black part on the right:










_Modified by G60ING at 7:34 AM 12-2-2003_


----------



## PAGTI91 (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: tearing an 02A/O2A tranny down to its sub assemblies (G60ING)*

sweet writeup...def. a writeup worth saving!


----------



## BillyT. (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: tearing an 02A/O2A tranny down to its sub assemblies (DubGray1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubGray1.8T* »_
Hey you had any problems with bustin third up? I am tearing the teeth of the gear.









Is that on a G60 tranny? I never hurt a gear like that in my Mk4 with the O2J. Thinking I am gonna run 02J internals in an O2A G60 case...


----------



## DSSA (Nov 20, 2003)

And why isn't it possible to get the correct shimming without these $1Billion tools? 
Solder or regular preload measuring tools won't work why?


----------



## Dumitru (Dec 23, 2002)

*Re: tearing an 02A/O2A tranny down to its sub assemblies (pimpshignitty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pimpshignitty* »_You can also be a cheap ass and remove 5th gear with an air hammer on the shaft and a prybar under the gear. Takes about 5 seconds and costs about $40 for the air hammer. You can just thread a bolt into the shaft so you don't screw it up. A Porche tech showed me that one (kinda scary huh?).

yes, and this does wonders to the bearings at the other end of the shaft. now you know why I do my own trannies...
Note to self, avoid Porche techs


----------



## Pfeil (Apr 14, 2003)

*Re: tearing an 02A/O2A tranny down to its sub assemblies (Dumitru)*

pics are hosted on imagestation and no longer visible.


----------



## JettaGLXdriver (Oct 3, 2002)

They were still visible to me I just had to keep right clicking red xs and clicking on show picture over and over.. They come up.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: (JettaGLXdriver)*

here is the link to the album. I don't have time to but if somebody wants to be helpful you can save the pics from my imagestation account to your computer and then upload them to http://www.shutterfly.com and re post them
http://www.imagestation.com/album/?id=4290844583


----------



## VRQUICK (Sep 20, 2000)

*Re: (G60ING)*


----------



## Pfeil (Apr 14, 2003)

awesome! thanks!


----------



## SLC4EVER (Oct 7, 1999)

*Re: (austin neuschafer)*

My Corrado Bentley was surprisingly good....


----------



## SLC4EVER (Oct 7, 1999)

*Re: (austin neuschafer)*

$129 to be exact.








Can usually find deals on Ebay and the Vortex classifieds.


----------



## austin neuschafer (Apr 26, 2002)

but are tehrer any other manuals that have the 02a stuff in them
EDIT the A3 manual and the A2 manual DO NOT have anything regarding 02a teardown


_Modified by austin neuschafer at 5:31 PM 4-14-2004_


----------



## JettaGLXdriver (Oct 3, 2002)

Geez I have my MKIII bently I need to buy B5 Bently and MKII bently just for my GTI I dont want to have to get Rado bently too..


----------



## JettaGLXdriver (Oct 3, 2002)

BTW on my site in my gallery I have allot of pics of my O2A quaife install..


----------



## red98j3glx (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: (JettaGLXdriver)*

My b3 passat bentley on cdrom has 02a info.


----------



## JettaGLXdriver (Oct 3, 2002)

Cool.


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

ok, so given that i am a relatively competent mechanic... quite, i like tothink. 
i should be able to take my 02a apart, put diff bolts in it, and put it back togheter without having to re-measure preloads and such correct? since i'm not changning any bearings / races or anything.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fast_a2_20v* »_ok, so given that i am a relatively competent mechanic... quite, i like tothink. 
i should be able to take my 02a apart, put diff bolts in it, and put it back togheter without having to re-measure preloads and such correct? since i'm not changning any bearings / races or anything. 


Correct http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

Looks to me like the only special too you "really" need is the pulley puller for the 5th gear... 
I've got one i can modify haha


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

P.S. 
Thanks so much for the great writeup man! i've built motors swapped em back and forth etc etc wired standalones everything on a car BUT rebuilt a tranny. 
None of my friends have vw tranny experiance so This is super helpful (and i have a a2 manual that doesn't cover 02a) 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*

provided you have the 12pt spline socket and torx bits and the modified gear puller I would say you have all the tools. I will also say that an impact gun makes it much easier


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

got all that 
a guy i know (vw tech) told me these are piece of cake, of course he'd be more then happy to rebuild it for some $ but no way for free haha.


----------



## GOGOVDUBER (May 22, 2001)

*Re: (G60ING)*

g60ing how exactly do i modify the gear puller, is there a write up for this? i was wondering if a flat metal plate could be sandwiched between 5th gear and the gear puller to prevent chipping the gear? thanks in advance


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: (GOGOVDUBER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GOGOVDUBER* »_g60ing how exactly do i modify the gear puller, is there a write up for this? i was wondering if a flat metal plate could be sandwiched between 5th gear and the gear puller to prevent chipping the gear? thanks in advance

There is no spare room for anything. Modify the gear puller with a bench grinder until it fits or buy the dealer gear puller.


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (G60ING)*

I'm currently in the process of stripping my 02J tranny down, but I don't know how to get the individual gears and synchros off the shaft, do you have any pics of how that's done? There looks to be barely any room for the ends of the puller between all the various gears/synchro rings etc...


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: (polov8)*

I've only take apart a few gear stacks and can't provide you much assistance. I used a clam shell and a press to do this. You will also need to remove a few clips. but again I am not the best person to walk you through this as its been some time since I last did this


----------



## shortshiften (Mar 29, 2005)

what specialty tools will i need to install my quaife diff and my six speed from them also.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: (shortshiften)*

depends on what is involved with installing the quaife gear kit and if you plan on replacing bearings. I have never seen the quaife 6spd kit so I'm not the person to ask. My feeling that you will probably be best off buy picking up a copy of the B3 or Corrado bentley manual so you don't waste the money you put into the 6spd kit. It will outline the process and provide the correct tools and specs for the process. 

_Quote, originally posted by *shortshiften* »_what specialty tools will i need to install my quaife diff and my six speed from them also.


----------



## shortshiften (Mar 29, 2005)

great thanks


----------



## elmer fud (Aug 5, 2003)

thanks man


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (austin neuschafer)*

Frank,
Once again you ROCK







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I must owe you like

























































I bought the same Craftsman puller and it worked GREAT!

This thread is very helpful, going to do the re-assembly once i can get a 02C diff


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: tearing an 02A/O2A tranny down to its sub assemblies (G60ING)*

Comparison of a Quaife and a stock diff 








This is the pic that shows how a person can tell if their tranny has a quaife in it if the can't drive it: Notive the output shaft's end is different from the stock diff;
















Stock diff's Rivots and the the OEM bolt kit that was used on my quaife...I do not know the part numbers for the kit but somebody told me it was an OEM kit:



















_Modified by G60ING at 9:41 AM 6-19-2006_


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: tearing an 02A/O2A tranny down to its sub assemblies (G60ING)*

Pulling the 5th gear:
I pulled my DZSL SLC's 5th gear last night and it was easy but I've done it several times now. Last night I modified my craftsman gear puller a little more and I think I have made it very simple to do everytime now. Also I will add that I applied heat with a heat gun for a few minutes after I had the gear puller in place and ready to crank away.


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: tearing an 02A/O2A tranny down to its sub assemblies (G60ING)*

did you have to lower the motor/tranny to do it in the car?


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: tearing an 02A/O2A tranny down to its sub assemblies (brilliantyellowg60)*

no
But I did have the car on jack stands and the wheel and wheelwell liner off.


----------



## Ryan @ Autotech (May 12, 2005)

*Re: tearing an 02A/O2A tranny down to its sub assemblies (G60ING)*

FYI,
I have the A3 Bentley CD manual, has all the information required for 02A teardown/assembly. Also, the B4 Passat Volume 2 print manual has a lot of similar information to the A3 CD for an 02A teardown, as well as the Corrado Bentley like originally listed








We have all these manuals if you need one! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bdsxxx (Dec 30, 1999)

*Re: (G60ING)*

I picture(s) + few words is worth a 1000000000 words!
Great


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: (bdsxxx)*

This pics were originally hosted on imagestation until they stopped allowing free linking. They are still there is this album:
http://www.imagestation.com/al...44583
If you need to view them there is a FREE membership you can sign up for and view the album with. When Life slows down I'll save the pics into my shutterfly account, but that won't be anytime soon


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: (austin neuschafer)*

I've recently been able to tear apart a gear stack using the dealer tool for pressing the gears off the shaft and let me tell you that plate rules http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (G60ING)*

This thread makes me want to tear down my 02J to at least replace the R&P and put a bolt kit in so that I can save up for an LSD. I'm just affraid I might not put everything back together properly after my first tranny tear down. Someone give me some motivation.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: tearing an 02A/O2A tranny down to its sub assemblies (G60ING)*

Pictures have been relinked


----------



## ryscorewell (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: tearing an 02A/O2A tranny down to its sub assemblies (G60ING)*

thank you OP and everyone else! this is great information. i just pulled my trans out today at school


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: tearing an 02A/O2A tranny down to its sub assemblies (G60ING)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60ING* »_Pictures have been relinked

Thanks Frank


----------



## vw_jason79 (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: tearing an 02A/O2A tranny down to its sub assemblies (Veedubgti)*

Thank you for this thread. I have been in my transmission class trying to figure out how to take this damn tranny apart with no help from my instructor. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: tearing an 02A/O2A tranny down to its sub assemblies (vw_jason79)*

Instructors will/should tell you to get a manual for what ever you are working on. What they should teach you are little things like if you see the tiniest of flat spot on a gear's engagement teeth it won't be a problem except when shifting hard and fast and it won't be a problem everytime.


----------



## vw_jason79 (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: tearing an 02A/O2A tranny down to its sub assemblies (G60ING)*

Where do you recommend getting syncros from? I checked the ATP site and didnt show any internals besides different gearsets, LSD, and spools. My 1-2 syncro is stuck on the second gear.


----------



## vw_jason79 (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: tearing an 02A/O2A tranny down to its sub assemblies (G60ING)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60ING* »_Instructors will/should tell you to get a manual for what ever you are working on. 

Yeah I should know better, I havent even gotten the bentley for my rado yet either. Having the technical publication when working on anything was beatin into my head when I was in the Marine Corps.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: tearing an 02A/O2A tranny down to its sub assemblies (vw_jason79)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw_jason79* »_
Having the technical publication when working on anything was beatin into my head when I was in the Marine Corps. 

Ditto

6072 Support Equipment Tech


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: tearing an 02A/O2A tranny down to its sub assemblies (vw_jason79)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw_jason79* »_Where do you recommend getting syncros from? I checked the ATP site and didnt show any internals besides different gearsets, LSD, and spools. My 1-2 syncro is stuck on the second gear.










The dealer or any place that can order OEM parts like world impex but check out the price of a new transmission from http://www.eurospecsport.com because the price for the 1st, 2nd, and reverse gear hub selector goes for $170-$220 or at least it did a couple years back.


_Modified by G60ING at 9:42 PM 11-14-2007_


----------



## vw_jason79 (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: tearing an 02A/O2A tranny down to its sub assemblies (G60ING)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60ING* »_
Ditto

6072 Support Equipment Tech 

Holy crap you GSE guy, I was a 6075(well they turned my MOS number to 6074 for no reason) Cryogenics tech. Thanks for fixing our tugs all the time.








Yeah I had heard to just go to the dealer, but I was just checking on what you had to say and if there was some secret place to get parts.


_Modified by vw_jason79 at 9:58 PM 11-14-2007_


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: tearing an 02A/O2A tranny down to its sub assemblies (vw_jason79)*

Yeah I knew some of the cryo guys at MALS-39 back in 1995-1998


----------



## tom8thebomb (Nov 28, 2002)

*Re: tearing an 02A/O2A tranny down to its sub assemblies (G60ING)*

I made the same tool. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif You guys should note that for less than $100 you can buy the dial gauge, fabricate a mount and set the preload on the diff. I believe this is the only preload that is adjustable.


----------



## eurostiehl (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: tearing an 02A/O2A tranny down to its sub assemblies (tom8thebomb)*

how did you make your mount?


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: tearing an 02A/O2A tranny down to its sub assemblies (tom8thebomb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tom8thebomb* »_I made the same tool. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif You guys should note that for less than $100 you can buy the dial gauge, fabricate a mount and set the preload on the diff. I believe this is the only preload that is adjustable.

The pinion shaft is also adjustable and I "think" the input shaft is too.


----------



## tom8thebomb (Nov 28, 2002)

*Re: tearing an 02A/O2A tranny down to its sub assemblies (eurostiehl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurostiehl* »_how did you make your mount?

The dial gauge usually has a shaft (rod) you need to find something that this will slide in and clamp. I would weld a piece of flat steel 1/4" to this (small piece). Next drill a hole and mount directly to the transmission with a tranny bolt. 
This ensures that when you move the transmission you dont move the dial gauge.
There are some good write up's and one site that has all the procedure. Guy in cali comes to mind. I dont have that info. Maybe Ill look again.

_Quote, originally posted by *G60ING* »_
The pinion shaft is also adjustable and I "think" the input shaft is too. 

Yes that is correct. I just checked e bently and the procedure is clearly outlined. If you do it right there is minimal adjusting if any but that tool is key to making sure the right amount of play is there and NO BACKLASH on the thrust bearings.


_Modified by tom8thebomb at 10:21 AM 12-6-2007_


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: tearing an 02A/O2A tranny down to its sub assemblies (tom8thebomb)*

thanks for all the work!!!
I have at least 2 of these to do... Done 020 without any probs or major special tools so this looks relatively easy








jeres a gallery on swapping an 02A in an A2 in case anybody wants'needs that. http://www.hotdub.com/pictures...um=35

BTW loaded all the pix on my hardrive... just in case!!
and here's a link to the component teardown by Pashat:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2907820


_Modified by OhioBenz at 12:53 PM 12-9-2007_


----------



## c25porter (Sep 12, 2006)

As far as fifth gear goes, screw the VAG tool, I used a V-8 valve tool, looks like a puller with an attatchment on the driving part, just take the attatchment off and you have a puller with extremely thin arms, and it pulled the smaller gear right off with no problems. I will try to remember to take a picture. 
Nice post Frank!


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: (austin neuschafer)*


----------



## porn8069 (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: (G60ING)*

do you have larger pictures hosted somewhere? i can't see ish







thanks,


----------



## Broke (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: (porn8069)*


_Quote, originally posted by *porn8069* »_do you have larger pictures hosted somewhere? i can't see ish







thanks,

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2907820


----------



## porn8069 (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: (Broke)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Broke* »_
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2907820

very nice, thanks


----------



## Euro_worx (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: (G60ING)*

I have a vr tranny that I want to swap in my G60. I know that I have to change the bell housing to do this. Will I still need to set preload or backlash just to swap housings?


----------



## Broke (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: (Euro_worx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Euro_worx* »_I have a vr tranny that I want to swap in my G60. I know that I have to change the bell housing to do this. Will I still need to set preload or backlash just to swap housings?

Yes, you'll need to set the preload.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: (Euro_worx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Euro_worx* »_I have a vr tranny that I want to swap in my G60. I know that I have to change the bell housing to do this. Will I still need to set preload or backlash just to swap housings?

yes


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

OhioBenz said:


> thanks for all the work!!!
> I have at least 2 of these to do... Done 020 without any probs or major special tools so this looks relatively easy
> 
> 
> ...


Good Stuff in that link

here is a link to my photo album with the full size pictures: http://share.shutterfly.com/share/r...ZtXDdy5ashy&imageIndex=0&fid=b4943663045f5585


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

A link to guide on transmission tear down and reassembly: http://www.vwmotorsport.com/vwtech/gears/mt_02A_overhaul.pdf


----------

